# The Revelation



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

The Revelation 

Revelation ~ the revealing of something previously hidden or secret.

For people that know me or are on my myspace they know I am physically disabled.

Disabled ~ unable to perform particular activities: describes somebody with a condition that makes it difficult to perform some or all of the basic tasks of daily life

How would you cope? A thread I started on a forum wasn’t a just because. I described me. From another perspective I wanted to see what my wife might be going through on the days when I just can’t do what I want to do.

For those that chat with me they know that I have a rare form of Muscular Dystrophy. It is actually the rarest form but not the most deadly. I have suffered from the loss of income, and depression from not being able to do all the things I want to do. Right down to losing weight.

Losing weight has been one of the hardest things. For me to function I have a high Carbohydrate diet. Of course you have to eat extremely healthy to not put on weight. Still you crave other foods. I only eat meat 3 times a week. I have to watch the starch foods and worry about Diabetes (which my father has.) 

From my wife to my friends all haven’t know how to handle a crippled friend. Not that they treat me bad rather I have most of my friends are the most respectable people you’d ever meet by far. But most don’t get I can’t always do what I want and struggle with some of the simplest things.

Holding small objects is an issue for me. I drop stuff often through no fault of my own yet people think of me as clumsy. Having spent my younger years in karate I never was without dexterity, until now.

The onset of the MD has been slow enough for me to handle most aspects. I hope that given time my wife will continue to stay by my side and help me through the changes. Knowing her I have no doubt she will. But as I can’t expect her to understand everything I have to deal with I know I will not see everything she has to deal with either.

So the post added for me some insight. I marvel at her adaptation so far.

She is still getting use to the idea I now have leg braces to add to my typical stuff (back brace, arm crutch, TENS unit and to many medications.)

For all that replied I want to thank you. I know my side. Now I see a bit more of hers.

draconis


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Draconis, I read about this on your other forums. It must be very difficult; you seem like you are dealing with it well and still accomplish alot despite it.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

If it is in me I will always fight "it". I never want to give into MD and have worked with the MDA and AMA on project (experimental) so one day they can hope to cure or help others cope with it.

I think it is a challenge at times. I try to remain upbeat and think of good things that may come from it. I only lose if I give into it and I hate to lose.

draconis


----------



## atula (Nov 6, 2007)

Draconis...indeed it is very difficult to deal with a thing like Muscular Dystrophy. But let me tell you something. In all relationships between a husband and a wife there are a lot of things that we have to bear about each other. It might be as simple as a snoring habit of the husband that the wife has to bear. The real test is whether you can look beyond that and still love your partner immensely for all the positive thing he or she does. 
It is all about my attitude. If I want I can see every little thing as a problem or a fault of my partner, and if I want I can look beyond these facts to love him or her for what he is....
I must tell you..today because of your disability there are actually a lot of other things that you are not bothered about in your relationship...If you would have been 'normal' as we say then too there would have been something or the other which your wife would have to tackle about you and you would have to tackle of your wives.....

I hope u are understanding...
Reading all your posts it seems you are a fighter and disability or no disability..a fighter in life is always a winner....


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

"winners are losers, that got up to give it one more try."

draconis


----------



## evenow (Oct 15, 2007)

I didn't know. Now I feel really dense.

And I kinda feel like a heel for my response.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

evenow said:


> I didn't know. Now I feel really dense.
> 
> And I kinda feel like a heel for my response.


No need to feel bad. I wanted to know everything. I want to know the stages and feelings my wife might go through. I want to be prepared to help her and us as a couple. It doesn't make you a bad person. It makes you an honest one. It was something I needed to hear.

draconis


----------



## Doubt&Wonder (Oct 29, 2007)

draconis said:


> If it is in me I will always fight "it". I never want to give into MD and have worked with the MDA and AMA on project (experimental) so one day they can hope to cure or help others cope with it.
> 
> I think it is a challenge at times. I try to remain upbeat and think of good things that may come from it. I only lose if I give into it and I hate to lose.



I feel the same way - as I have RA and FIBRO (among other medical issues) and I too am often effected in many ways that interfere with or takes away from my quality of life..... I deal with this daily.

I feel as though you and I have made it thru our health issues as we "keep a Positive Mind" and "Good Out look on Life" no matter what comes our way. :smthumbup:


...... My cup is always half full - never empty.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you for your words, and in kind I wish you well. Like you that is the worst of what I have (other things seem minor but effect the MD and me)

D&W be well, and it is nice to see you too, have remained so positive.

draconis


----------



## kajira (Oct 4, 2007)

Medical issues a side, I think that what matters most is the mind. You are intellectually beautiful; all other atributes (whether challenged or not) are minimized.........we are who we are............


----------

